

Quartz: America’s tech talent shortage is a myth - SCAQTony
http://qz.com/79322/americas-tech-talent-shortage-is-a-myth/

======
SCAQTony
Snippet: "...There’s just one problem. That whole skills shortage? It’s a
myth, as was amply illustrated (yet again) by a report this week from the
Economic Policy Institute:

[http://www.epi.org/files/2013/bp359-guestworkers-high-
skill-...](http://www.epi.org/files/2013/bp359-guestworkers-high-skill-labor-
market-analysis.pdf)

